

LaunchBox Digital application now open - zaveri
http://www.launchboxdigital.com/accelerator-program/application/

======
ALee
JamLegend was a participant in LB08. We've been in the News.YC community for a
while (have quite a large number of YC friends in the bay area).

I'm going to personally blog about the experience, but if anyone has any
questions, post here and I'd be happy to answer.

Now that YC will be located in the Bay Area for the near future, LaunchBox is
a pretty good East Coast alternative.

~~~
markbao
Dude, JamLegend is so awesome. Thanks for the great work on it.

Though it could use some more popular music. Are you guys looking to partner
with any labels or artists?

~~~
ALee
Thanks for the kind words. Yeah, we're going to eventually partner with
labels/artists, but we're doing great with just the independent/promotion
route.

------
fallentimes
This is probably the most legit competitor of Y Combinator. Don't lump it in
with Dreamit Ventures, LaunchBox has had some pretty cool (and popular)
startups.

~~~
rms
One of the Launchbox founding partners was appointed head of the FCC. That's
about as legit as it gets.

------
Zadby
Zadby here. We were a member of the LB08 class. Extremely valuable connections
and advice came out of this program. We wondered ahead of time if we were too
advanced for seed funding, but we had no questions about the value after the
program. Terrific investors/advisors/program.

------
Ras_
mpowerplayer from the previous round got $2.5M in September from New Atlantic
Ventures.

------
thepanister
From your comments, LaunchBox Digital looks like a good firm, to receive a
fund for my startup..

But I still feel that Y-Combinator is better... maybe because it's owners.. I
just like them!

Anyway, any startup needs people who can understand it's needs, and provide
the right advice in the right time...

